# Kioti KB2475 parts



## Toledoguy (Apr 11, 2018)

I need LCB/SDS100 M8 Joint (XART008110) for the left joystick on my 2014 KB2475 Backhoe. I have called 2 dealers and both say it’s unavailable which is very frustrating. Does anybody know of an alternative part number or perhaps a way to order it directly from Walvoil? It’s hard to believe that there are parts not available for a machine that is only 4 years old, makes me wish I had bought John Deere or Kubota


----------



## sixbales (May 18, 2011)

Howdy Toledoguy, welcome aboard the tractor forum.

Try this Kioti dealer. They are a good outfit, I personally get parts from them. If the parts you need can be obtained, they will get them for you.


4409 Highway 290 E
Paige, TX 78659 (866) 643-9197

Post back and let us know how it worked out.


----------



## DK35vince (Jan 22, 2006)

I've had great service getting my Kioti parts from Michigan Iron.
https://www.michiganironandequip.com/


----------



## marc_hanna (Apr 10, 2017)

Also check out TractorJoe.com or find a custom trailer builder, because they likely do direct sales with Walvoil. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tractor Forum


----------

